
Figma design tool Auto Layout property - adg29
https://www.figma.com/blog/announcing-auto-layout/
======
emmanueloga_
Would be nice to get some insight about what kind of algorithm this auto
layout implements.

For instance, how is the layout related to other solutions like cassowary,
flex, or CSS grids?

We need more open source layout systems, I wish this had some sort of
open(ish) implementation :-).

